# Cat limping and drooling...



## rketto (Aug 22, 2010)

My male cat is limping from his back leg and as he was laying on the bed he started to drool. This weirded me out because my female cat was drooling excessively for a few days and just recently stopped. Could this be a sign of something very serious? They are both indoor cats but let outside on the balcony at times (they can't go anywhere but the balcony). The vet is closed for today and not open on Sunday so I might have to wait to take him in on Monday, but if this is life threatening I would be willing to drive far out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Personally, I'd take him to a vet tonight.

Did you ever find out why your other cat was drooling?


----------



## rothenb1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I would at least call the emergency vet and ask their opinion-- however, they will probably tell you to bring both cats in anyway. Maybe your cats are suffering from heat exhaustion? Are they up to date on their shots?


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Drooling is a sign in cats of upset stomach as well, or so I was told by my vet. They couldn't have gotten into a plant or product they weren't supposed to could they? I would definitely get them to the vets, they could have ingested something pretty awful.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Drooling is a sign of nausea in cats. I would bring them both in asap.
Good luck.....hope everything is okay.


----------



## rketto (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the concern guys, he's not limping any more after a full night of sleep. I was very concerned but I'm guessing he just sprained his leg slightly or maybe had something sharp stuck up under his paw, I'm not sure. But he seems fine now. His sister is still doting on him a little though :mrgreen:

As for heat exhaustion I don't think so, my apartment is kept fairly cool and we don't have extreme weather here. They're up to date on shots/vacs also. I think I'll take them both in on Monday just in case.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

One of my cats had a limp but mom/dad told me to let it get better on its own. So I did and in a few days to a week the limp was gone and Leopalorn was back to his old self.


----------



## RannsMama (May 24, 2011)

Our oldest female cat, Ellie, drools when she ingests something she shouldn't. Good plan to take them in tomorrow just to be safe. If they get any worse though call the e-vet asap.


----------

